# International Events Rep Abroad



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

As your International Events Rep, I took a few of the TTOC biz cards with me on holiday to Fuerteventura. I only saw 2 TT's: one travelling too fast the other way for me to plant a card on, but I did get to put a card on a silver TTC 225 parked in Caleta de Fuste.










Dave


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

Going to Portugal in July (driving there)....maybe i should drop a few cards there..i do have a couple of friends and a family member that are TT owners.
jose


----------

